
Ask HN: Learning methods for solo entrepreneurs? - nullundefined
As a solo entrepreneur&#x2F;developer, I find it difficult to find time to &quot;learn&quot; topics. Instead I mainly learn by &quot;doing&quot; which means I lack a lot depth and generally know enough to get things done.<p>What&#x27;s a good method or technique to get a deeper learning while staying productive and getting things done (especially as a busy person with very limited time)?<p>It seems like learning things in depth is a pipe dream!
======
benologist
Stick to a language / framework / stack / etc that you're already familiar
with and focus on writing less code, better code, using fewer dependencies
etc.

------
samblr
Stack overflow questions about topic helps a lot.

Examples and small iterative experiments about topic.

Doing lot of groundwork or due-diligence of what you are about to learn before
learning is a crucial step. Specially if you are a solo/small-team. Because
the cost to learn something which eventually will not fit/work/be-easy-to-
learn/has-better-alternatives is costly than learning that itself.

I rely on making diagrams of new concepts : architectural / timing / state-
machines / matrix of concepts / quadrants / hierarchy / just enumeration of
concepts with one line descriptions against it.

